# Anyone in Ohio?



## jessicammiller (May 25, 2012)

Looking to talk with and meet others near me. I live near Toledo Ohio.
There are sites to meet friends in the area but its hard when you have social anxiety/phobia

I would like to meet people who understand.and not feel judged.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

jessicammiller said:


> Looking to talk with and meet others near me. I live near Toledo Ohio.
> There are sites to meet friends in the area but its hard when you have social anxiety/phobia
> 
> I would like to meet people who understand.and not feel judged.


i'm in ohio but i live near cleveland, but i used to go to school at UT a couple years ago. oh well, good luck on your search for friends!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am from between Dayton and Cincinnati. :stu


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm from Cincinnati!


----------



## jessicammiller (May 25, 2012)

thanks guys. wish there were some people closer by.


----------



## mca04 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in Waverly


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I'm about 30 min. from dayton but I live in indiana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think we also have a few in Columbus.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

:idea
Anyone from the Cincinnati area wanna get together, drink a few beers, and cry about how lame each other's lives are?


----------



## E87 (May 25, 2012)

Interesting: Toledo is exactly where I am.


----------

